# Algemeines über xml



## Nao88 (3. Aug 2010)

was hat xml für Vorteile gegenüber der normalen Fenster Struktur kann man damit denn sehr gut die graphische Oberfläche bearbeiten besser erstellen als zb bei den AWT, Swing & SWT 

und wenn ja welchen editor kann man dafür empfehlen 

grezz Nao88:rtfm:


----------



## Java-Freak (3. Aug 2010)

???:L???:L???:L also mit dem xml das ich kenn kann man gar nichts bearbeiten sondern daten speichern...
ich glaube nicht das du <hallo anWen="dich">blabla</hallo> sowas meinst oder?


----------



## ARadauer (4. Aug 2010)

er meint wahrscheinlich sowas wie SWIXML - Generate javax.swing at runtime based on XML descriptors

- meine Meinung: Geschmacksache... kenne viele Leute die es verabscheuen XML zu editieren...


----------



## Java-Freak (4. Aug 2010)

k das kannte ich nicht...
wenn man da ein bisschen reingearbeitet ist hat man sicher anwendungsbedingt vorteile...
für jede kleine GUI würd ichs trotzdem nicht nehmen, sondern nur für sachen wo man wirklich die dynamische ansicht braucht...


----------

